# Shotokan or Shito Ryu



## Manny

I been doing some reserach about karate do, in my town there are to ryus, one is Karate Shotokan and the other is Karate Shito Ryu. I know shotokan is the most practiced karate in the world but it seems to me shito ryu is one of the best karate too.

I want to know the diferences beetewn these karate styles.

Truth to be told TKD is becoming very harsh on my joints (ankles,knees) and think karate can be better for me.

Manny


----------



## dancingalone

Both are more long range styles compared to Goju-ryu karate.  Both favor low front stances in training many of the first kata so consider that with regard to your knees.  The Japanese zenkutsu dachi is a far cry from the Kukkiwon walking stance.  

Differences:  shito-ryu dojos usually teach some form of kobudo also while weapons practice is mostly eschewed by shotokan people.  Shito-ryu has a wider range of kata, with representation from Shuri, Tomari, and Naha.  The canon Shotokan kata are mostly Shuri based even when you look at their version of Seisan called Hangetsu.  If you are interested in bunkai, I would probably give the edge to Shito-ryu on a general level as many Shotokan dojos do not teach it.

Regardless of all of this, I would suggest studying with the better instructor since that is more important than the style.  On a personal level, I do feel there is perhaps more of an emphasis on power in Shotokan and on speed within Shito-ryu.  I do feel the way Shito-ryu people execute their kata is very elegant and certainly there are many forms in Shito-ryu if you enjoy pattern practice.

By the way, what's wrong with the kenpo you've been practicing?  If you want to drop TKD, I would just shift full-time to studying kenpo.


----------



## knuckleheader

Manny said:


> I been doing some reserach about karate do, in my town there are to ryus, one is Karate Shotokan and the other is Karate Shito Ryu. I know shotokan is the most practiced karate in the world but it seems to me shito ryu is one of the best karate too.
> 
> I want to know the diferences beetewn these karate styles.
> 
> Truth to be told TKD is becoming very harsh on my joints (ankles,knees) and think karate can be better for me.
> 
> Manny


 
I'd say take care of you joints/body. Any MA practice will require hard training. Perhaps taking it easy in training will not add too physical issues.
Good luck


----------



## Manny

dancingalone said:


> Both are more long range styles compared to Goju-ryu karate. Both favor low front stances in training many of the first kata so consider that with regard to your knees. The Japanese zenkutsu dachi is a far cry from the Kukkiwon walking stance.
> 
> Differences: shito-ryu dojos usually teach some form of kobudo also while weapons practice is mostly eschewed by shotokan people. Shito-ryu has a wider range of kata, with representation from Shuri, Tomari, and Naha. The canon Shotokan kata are mostly Shuri based even when you look at their version of Seisan called Hangetsu. If you are interested in bunkai, I would probably give the edge to Shito-ryu on a general level as many Shotokan dojos do not teach it.
> 
> Regardless of all of this, I would suggest studying with the better instructor since that is more important than the style. On a personal level, I do feel there is perhaps more of an emphasis on power in Shotokan and on speed within Shito-ryu. I do feel the way Shito-ryu people execute their kata is very elegant and certainly there are many forms in Shito-ryu if you enjoy pattern practice.
> 
> By the way, what's wrong with the kenpo you've been practicing? If you want to drop TKD, I would just shift full-time to studying kenpo.


 
There are sometimes that I feel bored about TKD, some times I feel forced to go training, I am not happy anymore going to dojang, lack of motivation? maybe it could be.

Talking about karate I really like the katas, they are so awesome to me, also I think giving my age and lack of flexibility and feet issues karate must be better.

I will keep in kenpo it's a very nice self defense system, however I would like to learn someting else. Any advise you can give me?

Manny


----------



## dancingalone

Manny said:


> There are sometimes that I feel bored about TKD, some times I feel forced to go training, I am not happy anymore going to dojang, lack of motivation? maybe it could be.
> 
> Talking about karate I really like the katas, they are so awesome to me, also I think giving my age and lack of flexibility and feet issues karate must be better.
> 
> I will keep in kenpo it's a very nice self defense system, however I would like to learn someting else. Any advise you can give me?
> 
> Manny




There are difficult and boring aspects to any martial art.  Sometimes I wake up in the morning and I don't feel like doing my body conditioning.  I still do most of the time because I know it is a necessary 'evil' for making the rest of my karate work effectively.

Switching from TKD to karate won't be a panacea for what ails you.  I'm inclined to think that you actually don't need yet another dojo to go to, Manny.   You need a personal trainer or a very committed group of workout buddies that will push you and force you to train your martial art in a fashion that you BELIEVE in.

In other words, I don't think starting in another striking art with different training methodologies and fighting philosphies will do much for you.  You're about to test for 2nd dan in TKD right?  If I were in your shoes, I would try to train the existing technqiues you know already in a realistic fashion with some other like-minded martial artists.


----------



## Manny

dancingalone said:


> There are difficult and boring aspects to any martial art. Sometimes I wake up in the morning and I don't feel like doing my body conditioning. I still do most of the time because I know it is a necessary 'evil' for making the rest of my karate work effectively.
> 
> Switching from TKD to karate won't be a panacea for what ails you. I'm inclined to think that you actually don't need yet another dojo to go to, Manny. You need a personal trainer or a very committed group of workout buddies that will push you and force you to train your martial art in a fashion that you BELIEVE in.
> 
> In other words, I don't think starting in another striking art with different training methodologies and fighting philosphies will do much for you. You're about to test for 2nd dan in TKD right? If I were in your shoes, I would try to train the existing technqiues you know already in a realistic fashion with some other like-minded martial artists.


 
Thank you very much dancingalone, I think you hit the nail. My way of thinking some weeks ago was to get my second dan black belt in TKD and take a rest of this MA, then focus on kenpo and other things. I am having some comunication problems with my TKD sambunim and this is afecting me a little.

Manny


----------



## Grenadier

Using proper karate fundamentals and mechanics, the muscles should be the part of the body that handles the stress, not the joints.  

Either art (Shotokan, Shito Ryu) can be just fine for you, as long as you find the proper dojo and a good instructor who understands the importance of such fundamentals.  In our dojo (Shotokan), we have a good number of people with knee aches (not from martial arts training, but other reasons), and they're able to handle the rigors of a regular class.  

Some accomodations are made for them, such as not having them kneel in sei-za, or modifying various kata that require healthy knees, but for the most part, they can do just about anything that the others can.  

Which joints are aching for you?  You may want to check to see if a dojo trains their people on hardwood, or padded mats.  Depending on the type of joint ache, one surface may be better than the other.


----------



## Manny

I having phasitis plantar issues (inflamation of the plantas fascia) and ankle issues as well, so my main trouble are the feet. I am taking medicine for this matters and it's working, also need to drop some punds.

Something I like about karate do is it's katas, they are very elegant and strong, I love to see katas and also the sparring is simething nice too.

Manny


----------



## Marc Abrams

One of my teachers put is very clearly:  "It is better to spend three years searching for a great teacher, rather than three years studying with a mediocre teacher."

Look carefully at all of you choices.  Take your time observing and even trying out some classes.  Choosing a teacher is a very important decision, frequently being much more important than the style selection.

Marc Abrams


----------



## Blade96

well i'm shotokan so i could talk about that some but do not know anything about the other.


----------



## KenpoVzla

Manny said:


> There are sometimes that I feel bored about TKD, some times I feel forced to go training, I am not happy anymore going to dojang, lack of motivation? maybe it could be.
> 
> Talking about karate I really like the katas, they are so awesome to me, also I think giving my age and lack of flexibility and feet issues karate must be better.
> 
> I will keep in kenpo it's a very nice self defense system, however I would like to learn someting else. Any advise you can give me?
> 
> Manny



I've done both, TKD and Shotokan and I can tell you that they are similar in their katas. TKD was developed from a shotokan practitioner. Did you practice ITF or WTF TKD? Being bored and unmotivated is mostly the instructor's fault, not the martial arts system. With that said, different instructors focus on different areas, some schools are more sparring, others more kata, others more self defense and all could be teaching the same system.

If you want something different, then yes, I would go for Kenpo. It's not just self-defense....... katas, philosophies, sparring, drills, it's all in there. Yes, I'm very biased because I'm a black belt in Kenpo, but to be honest, out of the 3-4 arts I've practiced, I still prefer Kenpo the best. It's the most dynamic, intricate and most practical that I've worked with.

Any of these arts will still be a strain on your joints. So I suggest looking at supplements or books and doctors that may be able to give he advice on what to take.


----------



## Manny

KenpoVzla said:


> I've done both, TKD and Shotokan and I can tell you that they are similar in their katas. TKD was developed from a shotokan practitioner. Did you practice ITF or WTF TKD? Being bored and unmotivated is mostly the instructor's fault, not the martial arts system. With that said, different instructors focus on different areas, some schools are more sparring, others more kata, others more self defense and all could be teaching the same system.
> 
> If you want something different, then yes, I would go for Kenpo. It's not just self-defense....... katas, philosophies, sparring, drills, it's all in there. Yes, I'm very biased because I'm a black belt in Kenpo, but to be honest, out of the 3-4 arts I've practiced, I still prefer Kenpo the best. It's the most dynamic, intricate and most practical that I've worked with.
> 
> Any of these arts will still be a strain on your joints. So I suggest looking at supplements or books and doctors that may be able to give he advice on what to take.


 
Yes, motivation can be sambunim's fault, I do WTF TKD, Kenpo has been a boost in my MA training, I am practicing Kenpo because the lacking of self defense techs and aplications inside my TKD dojang, I am learning new stuff in kenpo.

Manny


----------



## Touch Of Death

Manny said:


> There are sometimes that I feel bored about TKD, some times I feel forced to go training, I am not happy anymore going to dojang, lack of motivation? maybe it could be.
> 
> Talking about karate I really like the katas, they are so awesome to me, also I think giving my age and lack of flexibility and feet issues karate must be better.
> 
> I will keep in kenpo it's a very nice self defense system, however I would like to learn someting else. Any advise you can give me?
> 
> Manny


I am all for you quitting TKD and going to Shito Ryu. I think you will find that the stances are the same as Kenpo. They do a lot more stance work as far as leg strengthening. It will compliment your kenpo nicely. On the other hand I don't like the high backknuckle thing they got going on for blocking... anchor that elbow, and lean toward your basic hammer, thrust, and whip. I just worry about you messing up your shoulder with questionable shoulder motion. Other than that, go for it.
Sean


----------

